
Show HN: Deployed neo.mjs v1.1.56 to the online examples - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/
======
tobiu
This is a pretty big release, since the new main thread addons are now
deployed into the online examples.

Open e.g. the covid & real world apps and type Neo.main.addon into the
console. You will see different results => the main thread is as small as
possible now and will only import the required files. This does work directly
inside the browser without any JS builds at all as well as the webpack based
dist dev & prod versions.

For more background infos, please take a look at:
[https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-
inside-a-...](https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-inside-a-
multithreading-environment-835cd8cbc30b)

